
Fear of Looking Stupid Is Holding You Back - praveenscience
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/your-fear-looking-stupid-holding-you-back-vishal-bhardwaj
======
rossdavidh
Ha! Anyone who would say that to me, obviously doesn't know me. Anyone who
does know me, would be aware that I am obviously not afraid of looking stupid.

